# Detailing on a budget.... (bargains galore)!



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok so following on from my earlier posts I've just followed some advice and being bored I nipped out to Asda.

I got a bit carried away, but my collection has just grown somewhat...

If I was still earning £2k a month like I was a few weeks ago, I'd have bought some nice Maguire's and other products that aren't so cheap! But lets face it I'm working two days a week and on less than the minimum until further notice!

So lets just see what can be had on a budget. I think this could also be good for fellow utter :newbie:'s too, as I can get some better products when I get better at detailing!










SO, I got....

Triplewax Car Shampoo - 500ml with 100% extra free - £1.68

Wynn's High Foam Tyre Clean and Shine - 750ml - £2.92

Wynn's Engine Degreaser - 750ml -£3.71

Car plan Read To Use Screen wash - 2.5 L - £1.00

Kent Glass Cloth - £1.85

Kent Microfibre Towels 6pk - £3.40

Kent Polish Pad Applicator - £0.98

Total spent - £15.54.

Now I know by flebaying and internet bargain hunting that could probably be done cheaper. But I don't have the time to wait and plus you'd have to pay postage so I just thought I'd see what I could find down the local supermarket.

Once I've got so Autoglym SRP tomorrow, and a few other bits, I'll write up my results. Obviously the more expensive renowned products will do a better job but I'm interested to see with what I can do on a budget.

:thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Polish pads look like they may be worth a shot 

What are they made from ? and how soft are they ?


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Applicators are something I need. I swear the dogs have had all mine when they where drying on the radiator. 98p from Asda is good though, I begrudge the postage costs from the usual suppliers when its just something small like that.

Another couple bargains I noticed at Focus DIY earlier - 
Standard builders buckets in blue and black for 99p each. I find these are better than plastic ones with white handles that I always seem to break when I chuck them in the shed.
They also had the Stanley Fat Max Tote bags reduced to £15 which seemed good, I think I paid near double that for my B&D one.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I have a few similar like that. There nice and soft but I found they absorbed most the product you put on them, rather than apply it onto the paint.

Might be ok for leather or windows mind.

Glass cloth looks good.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

the triplewax shampoo is good i quite like it just for those quick wash and drys, and the kent stuff i find good to got a wheel brush which i use more than my ez one:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Unfortunately the only other kent products in stock were just sponges and such like, stuff I've learned not to use from being on here!

As I've never used an applicator pad before (I normally use old tea towels *ducks behind the couch*) I can't comment. But at 98p I'm not going to loose any sleep if it's rubbish!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

KleenChris said:


> Polish pads look like they may be worth a shot
> 
> What are they made from ? and how soft are they ?


doesn't say! Just says super soft and super absorbent!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

CupraElliott said:


> I have a few similar like that. There nice and soft but I found they absorbed most the product you put on them, rather than apply it onto the paint.
> 
> Might be ok for leather or windows mind.
> 
> Glass cloth looks good.


May stick with the ultimate germans from CYC then or the yellow megs ones. I wouldn't want it sucking up all my Dodo juice now would I


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

99p or £30+, a buckets a bucket, isnt it?


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Chris_R said:


> Applicators are something I need. I swear the dogs have had all mine when they where drying on the radiator. 98p from Asda is good though, I begrudge the postage costs from the usual suppliers when its just something small like that.


Chris, you can get the Megs ones ,£2.99 for a pack of 2 delivered, I've got a couple of packs and they are great. :thumb:


----------



## bigdw (Dec 23, 2007)

i used to use the triple wax shampoo, but found it left white steaks when it dried in the summer (not that, that should be a problem just lately). just thought id say


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I found the triple wax to be great as long as you use enough.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Prior to this shampoo I've been using Autoglym but I really don't rate it! It just doesn't foam up!


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

woodybeefcake said:


> Prior to this shampoo I've been using Autoglym but I really don't rate it! It just doesn't foam up!


Thats the point. Its meant to be a low foaming shampoo.You're looking for slickness, lubrication and cleaning power rather than foam.


----------



## s2tommy (Aug 23, 2008)

Norman said:


> Thats the point. Its meant to be a low foaming shampoo.You're looking for slickness, lubrication and cleaning power rather than foam.


And for that reason i love it. I want cleaning power not bubble power lol


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Those polishing cloths are the reason i went through a tin of colly in about 6 months! lol

They really do absorb the polish/wax etc. I think they're made of microfibre or a similar texture.

The glass cloth is pretty good and the microfibre cloths, although aren't too plush, are always handy. I use them a lot on the interior trim and for buffing off wheel sealant. They're okay at buffing off polish but i find they clog up too easily and _could_ cause marring if you don't swop them often


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

also got to look at Halfords for some of the Eco stuff at £1 a bottle - going to try and grab some of the glass cleaner at that price :thumb:

TBH though, you should really look at some stuff like this, as they are cheap and can be diluted very heavily or last forever:

BH Surfex HD - £5 for 1L but can be used effectively at 1:20 (£5 for 20L of THE best degreaser out there :thumb

FK1000 - £15 for a HUGE tin but 2 layers will last all winter and you use a tiny amount. Will probably last 1 person a full detailing lifetime 

Costco 20 MFs approx £8 - quality cloths useful for loads of stuff car and house

There are no doubt plenty of others out there, but IMHO these sound like better value really than some of the above.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I use the kent MF cloths for Shuts / engine bays / glass etc.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

glad you found my advise useful woodybeefcake and you found the Kent MF cloths ok....


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I used to use the Triplewax shampoo and it was always ok.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

20RSport said:


> glad you found my advise useful woodybeefcake and you found the Kent MF cloths ok....


ive just finished! will do the write up in the next few hours as im very impressed with myself! you advice was golden, thanks again!:car::thumb:


----------



## dantiatto (Oct 21, 2008)

bargain MFs are becoming an obsession of mine just recently... picked up a pack of 4 assorted "keep it handy" MFs in NETTO for £1.19 the other day; the cloths look good, pretty much identical to a 5 pack I bought in ALDI for £3.49!

but let's not forget to mention the various other car cleaning bits available in aldi at the moment - bought 5 litres of dilutable APC for 99p.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I managed to get 50 of the yellow applicators as sold by CYC from the states for ...............£14 delivered!


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

The tripple wax shampoo works nice through a foam lance. It was like applying shaving foam to the car. 

The only thing out of that lot I wouldn't use would be tyre foam as I find the spray ones inaccurate to apply and IMO the megs endurance is about the best you'll find.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

306chris said:


> The tripple wax shampoo works nice through a foam lance. It was like applying shaving foam to the car.
> 
> The only thing out of that lot I wouldn't use would be tyre foam as I find the spray ones inaccurate to apply and IMO the megs endurance is about the best you'll find.


lol as you will read shortly, I wasn't impressed with the tyre foam at all! All it did was make the freshly clean alloys dirty!


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

bump for newbies


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi to you all just posted in the newbie section for the first time and then came upon this thread.

I must be in the correct area for these two reasons alone. 1999 I was paying about £6.00 per MF Cloth they were at that time all imported from the USA and were very popular amongst us bikers. I still have 2 Originals and they worrk as well today as when new. I have used Tripple Wax since the 1960's and still use it today. Regular offer at Makro.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Kent glass cloth does the job, never had a problem with it. Squite a bit of own brand window cleaner on it, wipe over with the cloth, job done. £1.85 for kent of £6.50 for SN, hmm have to think about that


----------

